# Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer "Overclocker Edition"



## Semih91 (18. Mai 2009)

*Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer "Overclocker Edition"*

Hey,
ich wollte mal wissen, ob das hier jemand hat?
Wenn ja, wie es ist, da auf dem 2x 120mm Lüfter drauf sind, die auch schön leuchten 
Ich würde eventuell meinen CPU-Kühler austauschen, obwohl meiner auch nicht schlecht ist, aber der einfach geil aussieht. Sind die beiden 120mm Lüfter laut? Ist es gut für OC geeignet? Kann leider kein Link schicken, da es auf der rechten Seite bei caseking.de als Werbung erscheint, da könnt ihr es zufällig vllt sehen.
Habe leider kein Review für den OC Edition gefunden, deshalb hier die Frage.


----------



## Falcony6886 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer "Overclocker Edition"*



Semih91 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich wollte mal wissen, ob das hier jemand hat?
> Wenn ja, wie es ist, da auf dem 2x 120mm Lüfter drauf sind, die auch schön leuchten
> Ich würde eventuell meinen CPU-Kühler austauschen, obwohl meiner auch nicht schlecht ist, aber der einfach geil aussieht. Sind die beiden 120mm Lüfter laut? Ist es gut für OC geeignet? Kann leider kein Link schicken, da es auf der rechten Seite bei caseking.de als Werbung erscheint, da könnt ihr es zufällig vllt sehen.
> Habe leider kein Review für den OC Edition gefunden, deshalb hier die Frage.



Dazu wäre gut, wenn einfach mal einen Link hier hineinsetzen würdest! 

Ansonsten könnte dir mein Lesertest zum Hammer helfen! Mich persönlich hat der Kühler überzeugt, ich hatte allerdings auch nur einen "alten" Zalman CNPS9700LED als Vergleichskühler!

2 Lüfter lohnen sich aus meiner Sicht nur bedingt, wenn es dir aber auf 2°C ankommt, solltest du zwei Lüfter montieren! Wenn es sich um die orangenen Xigmatek-Lüfter handelt: Leise sind die nicht, kühlen aber richtig gut! Nichts für den absoluten Silent-PC, aber die Lautstärke ist in meinen Augen noch in Ordnung! (Ich hatte ja auch eine X1900XTX )


----------



## Semih91 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer "Overclocker Edition"*

Schöner Lesertest hast du da 

Ja ich meinte es mit den beiden Xigmatek Lüfter, hier der Link: 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "Overclocker Edition"

Also nicht sehr Leise, aber angenehm sagst du für die beiden Lüfter?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer "Overclocker Edition"*

ich selber hab den achilles und da habe ich nur einen der lüfter verbaut und venn die nich grade vol aufdrehn dann sind die angenehm leise. wenn mann die voll aufreht sind die zwar warnehmbar aber net störend laut. 

wenn ich dsa geld hätte würde ich mir den tower auch holen.


----------



## Semih91 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer "Overclocker Edition"*

Meinst du mit Tower die CPU-Kühler oder mein Case?


----------



## Semih91 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer "Overclocker Edition"*

Push?


----------



## PrimeCool3r (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer "Overclocker Edition"*

Ich denke mit Tower meint er den Kühler. Zu den Lüfter kann ich dir sagen: Ich hab den im offenen Testaufbau auf 7V laufen. Der ist nicht wahrnehmbar. Er erzeugt ein leises Surren, wenn man das Ohr ca. 7cm davor hällt. Allerdings habe ich mich beim CPU-Kühler Kauf gegen den Hammer entschieden weil er mir einfach zu teuer ist! Für ~60€ bekommst du schon nen IFX14 + Lüfter der mehr Leistung bringt.

MfG


----------



## Semih91 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer "Overclocker Edition"*

Würde der Hammer OC Edition also nicht soviel Leistung bringen? Also mit den beiden Lüftern? Bei mir wäre es auch von Vorteil, wenn ich den Hammer nehme, da ich die Backsidekühler nicht nutzen kann, obwohl es interessant für mcih wäre.


----------



## Semih91 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer "Overclocker Edition"*

Habe den Usertest von IFX-14 gelesen und der hat mich doch nochmal überzeugt, dachte dass der Hammer OC Edition besser sien würde, aber laut dem Test doch nicht. Dann werde ich doch wieder den IFX holen anstatt den Hammer OC Edition.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (14. September 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer "Overclocker Edition"*

Hey. 
Ich wollte jetzt keinen extra Thread aufmachen. Weiß jmd vllt ob es irgendeine möglichkeit gibt den Hammer auf amd so zu drehen dass er "hinten raus" pustet?^^


----------



## Ultracore (14. September 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer "Overclocker Edition"*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Hey.
> Ich wollte jetzt keinen extra Thread aufmachen. Weiß jmd vllt ob es irgendeine möglichkeit gibt den Hammer auf amd so zu drehen dass er "hinten raus" pustet?^^



Nein, dies geht leider nicht, da bei diesem Kühler nur eine Halteklammer dabei ist. Mit dieser kann man den Kühler leider nur in eine Richtung drehen


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (14. September 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer "Overclocker Edition"*



Ultracore schrieb:


> Nein, dies geht leider nicht, da bei diesem Kühler nur eine Halteklammer dabei ist. Mit dieser kann man den Kühler leider nur in eine Richtung drehen



hmm ich dachte es gäbe vllt schonmal ansätze in richtung retention kit oder self made v.v ich hasse es wenn er nach oben pustet


----------

